# Green tree frog enclosure



## Keliculus (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to get some opinions on my temporary GTF set up and on the one I intend to set up once I get the materials.
I have 2 frogs in a 1x1x2 foot exo terra terrarium





Their pond takes up about 1/3 of the floor area of the tank and the rest is covered with large rocks with the gaps filled with small pebbles then those covered with larger pepples to prevent ingestion by the frogs, the plant is a minature form of something similar to an elephant ear according to my mum, (I stole it from her collection  ) and they have a resin log hide in the back corner. Will this be ok for them until I get the things together for their permanant enclosure?

For their permanant enclosure I am going to get a glass or acrylic tank made the width of the front of the terrarium about 1/3 of the depth and high enough to reach the bottom of the doors. I am going to cast some logs and rocks in resin and use them to hide the edges of the inner tank and get some plants to go in there. And I might make a new background because the rock wall doesn't really work with the tree frogs I might make a dree trink ot something
Question time
Would I be better off useing real or plastic plant? Or does it not really matter?
Whats the best substrate to use? I have read alot of caresheets and things and they all seem to have a different idea of what to use

Thanks
Kelz


----------



## 1234callan1234 (Jan 13, 2010)

its cool u should get some pvc pipe cut like a 2 cm peice and cut it in half then silicon the half peaces to the glass then u can put horizontal branches in the XD, just an idea i did it for mine when i had them and it worked realy well


----------



## xavarx7 (Jan 13, 2010)

i personally go with real plants. yes they need water. but the frog tank is full of water and misting wont be a problem. and for substrate i use peat coir that you get in brick form from bunnings and use the one that does not have fertilizers


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah all suggestions above I agree with. The only thing I would say is the plant you stole from your mums collection, is there a possibility there are fertilizers etc in it? I have a couple of live plants in my frog tank and basically took out all soil, rinsed them down and replaced it with small pebbles. The plants are growing like weeds and there's no chance of the frogs getting into contact with something they shouldn't. Plus they're alot easier to rinse down during cleaning.


----------



## frognut (Jan 19, 2010)

I have gone with fake plants. I did use real plants but found they got damaged and frog pee doesn't go over well either. With the fake ones you take them out and give them a wash and put them out in the sun to dry then put them back in.


----------



## Keliculus (Apr 24, 2010)

I finally got around to doing some work on the frogs tank yesterday.
Got some nice fake plants, replaced the heavy rocks in the bottom with styrofoam then hot glued pebbles onto the top making it easier to clean and easier to get their pond in and out for cleaning. I also repainted the backdrop to make it look a bit more froggy rather than the red and orange colour it was originally




Still more to do but I'm really liking how its looking so far


----------



## Slats (Apr 24, 2010)

looks great!!


----------

